# Ranger Tire Info



## Fishboy724 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a 2008 700 EFI Ranger and i'm looking to upgrade tires. Right now they have stock 25X9X12 and 25X11X12. Here's my questions:

1-How high can I go 26? 27?
2-Will any Ranger rim work? I think the 2015 900 will not?

I hunt in south Texas, lots of thorns and this year some nasty mud. Not looking for mudders just good all around tires that are maybe a little taller without bottoming out.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey Mike. 27 would be your biggest before rub and needing a small lift. All Polaris bolt pattern should work, except for the 1000's. 900's usually come with a 14in rim, you should have 12 inch. Also look for a good 6+ ply tires. Run some of that green slime in each tire for those thorns
Your bolt pattern should be 4/156


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

http://cocomponents.com/dealer/portfolio/efx-motomtc-atv-tire-vehicle-gallery/

I put these on my ranger. Was looking for a all around tire. Mud and hill country use. Ride smooth as well. Joey was spot on about tire size and rubbing. I haven't put the slime in them yet and I've driven thru cactus but no mesquite.


----------

